# Petermännchen beim Brandungsangeln...essen oder nicht?



## Allround_angler

HOi! ich hab mal ne Frage....Ich hatte beim letzten Urlaub an der Ostsee neben ein paar Plattfischen auch eine schöne Petermännchendoublette. Leider habe ich vor den Tieren doch gehörigen Respekt wegen dem Giftstachel....Kann man die Fische trotzdem verwerten? Und wer kennt sich damit aus (evtl. Entfernung des Giftstachels etc)...? Für ein paar Antworten von Anglern mit Erfahrung damit wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Allround_angler

*AW: Petermännchen beim Brandungsangeln...essen oder nicht?*

Hat sich erledigt...nach längerem Lesen habe ich die relevante Information gefunden!


----------



## Krake13

*AW: Petermännchen beim Brandungsangeln...essen oder nicht?*

und giftig?:v


----------



## Allround_angler

*AW: Petermännchen beim Brandungsangeln...essen oder nicht?*

noe....die sind nicht giftig...kann man essen! Bin erst davon ausgegangen sie wären es....aber wie ich in einem dänischen Ferienkatalog mitbekommen habe sind die Dänen nicht abgeneigt diese auch zu essen. Blöd ist nur wenn man gleich mehrere davon am Vorfach hat....weil man ja beim Abhaken schon vorsichtig sein muss!


----------



## BastiOld

*AW: Petermännchen beim Brandungsangeln...essen oder nicht?*

Was ist denn ne Petermännchendoublette?? |bigeyes|kopfkrat


----------



## Nanninga

*AW: Petermännchen beim Brandungsangeln...essen oder nicht?*



Allround_angler schrieb:


> HOi! ich hab mal ne Frage....Ich hatte beim letzten Urlaub an der Ostsee neben ein paar Plattfischen auch eine schöne Petermännchendoublette. Leider habe ich vor den Tieren doch gehörigen Respekt wegen dem Giftstachel....Kann man die Fische trotzdem verwerten? Und wer kennt sich damit aus (evtl. Entfernung des Giftstachels etc)...? Für ein paar Antworten von Anglern mit Erfahrung damit wäre ich sehr dankbar.


Hallo, habe solch ein Vieh mal in Agger (DK) gefangen und nicht als solches erkannt. Hat mich gestochen und ich hatte 2 Tage Schmerzen ungekannten Ausmaßes an der gestochenen Hand. Die Hand war mindestens 3 Wochen geschwollen. Hab fälschlicher Weise gekühlt und erst später gelesen, dass man die Stichstelle in heißes Wasser (so heiß wie erträglich) legen soll, damit sich das Gift zersetzt. Als Rache habe ich das Ding gebraten und verspeist, war sehr lecker. (Hatte mich aber vorher erkundigt ob das geht, weil ich auf weitere Schmerzen verzichten konnte.) War ne bleibende Erfahrung. Ab da, unbekannte Fische nur noch mit Handschuh.

Tschüß
Nanni


----------



## Bassey

*AW: Petermännchen beim Brandungsangeln...essen oder nicht?*



Nanninga schrieb:


> Hallo, habe solch ein Vieh mal in Agger (DK) gefangen und nicht als solches erkannt. Hat mich gestochen und ich hatte 2 TageSchmerzen ungekannten Ausmaßes an der gestochenen Hand. Die Hand war mindestens 3 Wochen geschwollen. Hab fälschlicher Weise gekühlt und erst später gelesen, dass man die Stichstelle in heißes Wasser (so heiß wie erträglich) legen soll, damit sich das Gift zersetzt. Als Rache habe ich das Ding gebraten und verspeist, war sehr lecker. (Hatte mich aber vorher erkundigt ob das geht, welche ich auf weitere Schmerten verzichten konnte.) War ne bleibende Erfahrung. Ab da, unbekannte Fische nur noch mit Handschuh.
> 
> Tschüß
> Nanni



Dem haste dann gezeigt wer in der Nahrungskette oben steht dem Sack :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Allround_angler

*AW: Petermännchen beim Brandungsangeln...essen oder nicht?*

Petermännchendoublette heisst .... ich hatte drei Anbisstellen an meinem Brandungsvorfach....Zwei Petermännchen hinge jeweils an einem Haken von diesem Vorfach. Zu einem Full House hat es leider nicht gereicht :q.
Ich fing diesen MOnat noch 2 Seeskorpione aber die hören sich gefährlicher an, als sie eigentlich sind....Soweit ich weiss sind sie ungiftig. Ich hab sie jedenfalls mit blosser Hand vom Haken gelöst....Null Problemo!#6


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi

*AW: Petermännchen beim Brandungsangeln...essen oder nicht?*

Was ist n Petermännchen??


----------



## stanleyclan

*AW: Petermännchen beim Brandungsangeln...essen oder nicht?*

Das hier ist ein Petermännchen:







Mit diesen Viechern ist nicht zu spaßen... es sind sogar schon Leute von Petermännchen gestochen worden und daran gestorben. Allerdings ist dies äußerst selten! mann muss aber schon gegen Teternus geimpft sein, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. Ich selbst hatte auf den kanarischen Inseln so ein Viech dran und es zuerst nicht erkannt wie sehr viele adnere Angler... Diese 3 Stacheln vorne kann es so blitzartig aufstellen, dass man gar nicht gucken kann. Ich hatte einen Arbeitshandschuh und ein dickes Tuch an, um die gefangen Doraden vom Haken zu lösen, aber dieses Teil hat sogar dadurch gestochen, aber weil ich halt noch diese Art Schutz hatte, hat der Schmerz, der wirklich fast unerträglich ist nur 5 Stunden gedauert. Mein Opa dagegen hatte dies ca. 1 1/2 Wochen.

Kurz um das Petermännchen ist einfach ein bi********** Fisch, der, zumindest bei mir, sehr oft gebissen hat und ich ihn nur noch vom Haken geschüttelt habe


MfG Stanley


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Petermännchen beim Brandungsangeln...essen oder nicht?*

Also Petermännchen kann man essen.
Habe in Sletterhage reichlich davon gefangen.
Nachdem ich die ersten 2 Tage alle mit der Zange abgeschüttelt habe hat mir am 3 Tag ein Dänischer Tiermedizinmann ^^ den Vogel gezeigt und gesagt die wären geräuchert suuper lecker.
Fangen , Stacheln abschneiden , ausnehmen und ab in den Räucherofen. Wirklich supi legger , kommt ein wehnig an Wittling.
Übrigens ist laut dem Dänen das Gift ein sogenanntes Eiweisgift welches beim erhitzen zerfällt. So solle mann bei einem Stich auch recht schnell die stelle mit sehr heissem wasser behandeln. ( Wohl dem der sich selbst quält ^^ )

Hier son ding am Haken:


----------



## Janbr

*AW: Petermännchen beim Brandungsangeln...essen oder nicht?*

@stanleyclan

Ich kann dir nicht ganz folgen was eine Tetanus Impfung, die gegen Tetanus (Wundstarrkrampf) hilft gegen das Toxin des Petermaennchens helfen soll?

Tetanus ist eine Infektion die durch Clostridien (Bakterien) hervorgerufen wird. Bei einer Infektion bilden diese Toxine (Tetanospasmin), das auf die muskelsteuernden Nervenzellen wirkt, das Petermaennchen Gift hingegen ist ein Cocktail aus Serotonin und Proteinen (Eiweissen), die eine Histaminausschuettung hervorrufen, dagegen kann man sich meines Wissens nach nicht per Impfung immunisieren.

Falls ich hier falsch liege, bin ich ueber jede Erklaerung dankbar.

Eine Tetanusimpfung sollte eigentlich jeder Angler haben, da Clostridium tetani eigentlich ueberall im Boden vorkommt und wir uns halt doch haeufiger irgendwo verletzen.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Allround_angler

*AW: Petermännchen beim Brandungsangeln...essen oder nicht?*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Also Petermännchen kann man essen.
> Habe in Sletterhage reichlich davon gefangen.


 
Angelst Du da Nachts? In Sletterhage angeln meine Kollegen und ich immer am Tag....leider sind die Fänge aber nicht mehr so berauschend, wie in den letzten Jahren. Wäre mal interessant zu hören ob am Abend mehr läuft oder ob da die Minikliescheninvasion wieder stattfindet, wie es meine Kollegen fast immer erlebt haben und das ist ja dann eher ärgerlich.

Gruss Jens


----------



## hajobu

*AW: Petermännchen beim Brandungsangeln...essen oder nicht?*

Ich habe letztes Jahr in Seaby (Nordjütland) gesehen, wie ein Angler an der Hafenmole ein Petermännchen nach dem anderen fing. Ich würde das in diesem Jahr auch gerne ausprobieren denn die Dänen haben mir gesagt, daß diese Fische sehr gut schmecken. Der Angler an der Mole hat in 10 Minuten 5 - 5 Petermännchen mit einem Kunstköder auf Grund gefangen. Was für einen Köder benutzt man denn am besten dafür ?


----------



## Ines

*AW: Petermännchen beim Brandungsangeln...essen oder nicht?*

Petermännchen sind eine Köstlichkeit! Auch wenn sie nur fischstäbchengroß sind. Ich fasse die nur mit Lederhandschuhen und einer Zange an.
Gefangen habe ich sie auf Wattwürmer, aber auch auf bewegte Köder wie kleine Blinker, vorwiegend gegen Abend, wenn sie aktiv werden.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1

*AW: Petermännchen beim Brandungsangeln...essen oder nicht?*

Ich habe gerade meinen Urlaub in DK. hinter mich gebracht und neben Hornhechten und mittleren Plattfischen jede Menge Petermännchen gefangen. Diese Fische sind eine Seuche, da kein Köder vor ihnen sicher ist. Allerdings schmecken sie auch gut und so habe ich mir etliche Filets für die Heimat eingepackt.
Bei einem Nachtansitz habe ich an die 300 Stück bis 45 cm. gefangen. Eigentlich war ich auf Scholle und Co. aus.
Alle die sich leicht vom Haken lösen ließen, wurden releast.
Die anderen mussten aus Sicherheitsgründen abgeschlagen werden. So kamen in dieser Nacht weit über 100 Stück zusammen und das filetieren geriet zum Marathon....natürlich hatte meine Frau in der Nacht von allen Petermännchen die Giftstacheln entfernt! Faszinierend ist das Neonblaue leuchten der Brustflossen und des unteren Flossensaums so lange der Fisch noch am Leben ist. Falls jemand gerne Petermännchen fangen möchte, sollte er unbedingt die Gegend zwischen Grenaa und Bönnerup besuchen.


----------



## Maxthecat

*AW: Petermännchen beim Brandungsangeln...essen oder nicht?*

Moin !
Dickes Petri und Guten Appetit #6 . Na , da haste aber eine tolle und mutige Frau , das die diese " gefährliche Arbeit " mit dem Entfernen der Giftstacheln gemacht hat ! Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor Ihr !#h
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bootszander

*AW: Petermännchen beim Brandungsangeln...essen oder nicht?*

An der jugo-adria dachte ich es sei tot. Denkste, ein stich in den daumen und dann von der insel zum festland uns krankenhaus zum heißbaden. Schmerzen als ob mein arm von unten bis oben aufgeschnitten wäre. Ich wünsche es keinem. 
Gruß und petri


----------



## bombe20

*AW: Petermännchen beim Brandungsangeln...essen oder nicht?*

auch vor toten petermännchen sollte man sich in acht nehmen. der fisch gibt das gift mit seinen drei stacheln (rückenflosse, kiemendeckel) passiv ab.


----------



## pargo

*AW: Petermännchen beim Brandungsangeln...essen oder nicht?*

Für Petermännchen lass ich jeden anderen Fisch stehen. Es gibt nichts vergleichbares.


----------



## u-see fischer

*AW: Petermännchen beim Brandungsangeln...essen oder nicht?*

Wir haben in Kroatien letztes Jahr auch einige Petermännchen beim Brandungsangeln gefangen, als Köder dienten Stücke vom Kalmare. 

 Wenn ein ausreichend großes Petermännchen an den Haken ging, wurde immer zuerst das Petermännchen mit einem dicken Totschläger abgeschlagen, anschließend mit einer Küchenschere die beiden Kiemendorne und die Rückenstacheln abgeschnitten, dann erst vom Haken gelöst.
 Beim nächsten mal werde ich versuchen, die Rückenstacheln mittels Zange raus zu ziehen.

 Wie bereits geschrieben, die Petermännchen waren lecker.


----------

